# How long does it take Uber to process a vehicle change....



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I bought a car today and entered all my info into my account. Lyft had it approved in 5 or 6 hours but still nada from Uber. I attempted to call but the rep said systems were down for updates. Why would they do an update mid afternoon on Friday?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Updates with Uber usually take 24-48 hours after submission to process.


----------



## Netpay (May 10, 2018)

possibledriver said:


> I bought a car today and entered all my info into my account. Lyft had it approved in 5 or 6 hours but still nada from Uber. I attempted to call but the rep said systems were down for updates. Why would they do an update mid afternoon on Friday?


So they have a reason to screw you out of $$$.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Lyft doesn't even look at the documents you send over so it's usually pretty fast uber takes around 24 hours but I got a trick that works to get u approved right away. Submit all of your documents then wait 30 minutes or so and call support and say u really want to work right away and support will push it through usually takes about 10 minutes on the phone. The person will manually review your documents and get u on the road right away


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

I just replaced my car. Went to a Green Light hub and they did while I waited. Just need your insurance and inspection forms.


----------

